# 1995 UR S6 for sale



## CWoodruff2008 (Jan 9, 2008)

Just checking interest. The car has a blown heads gasket and has been sitting in the garage for about 5 months. It sat outside at a mechanics for about 3 months and combined with the already fading paint made the car look as if there is no clear coat left. It was very well maintained and the interior is in great shape. It is completely stock 100%. My aunt ordered the car brand new and gave it to me last summer. Upon arriving here something made it's way into the cooling system and while driving the temp gauge shot up and the head gasket blew. There may be more bottom end damage but it coasted into a parking spot after it started to run rough. I understand that selling a car that wont start is not ideal but I do not have money to fix it currently. I will update with more photo's and details when I have time. I think the heads can be redone and the gasket replaced to get it running again, and other than the cooling issue I had no problem with it before. It has nearly new tires on it and brand new rotors and pads. It is red and has about 170k on it ( will get the exact number when I return home). If anyone is interested I would be glad to entertain offers ( will send requested pics and details as requested. 

Should update pictures this evening.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

Location would be a good start that and actually posting it in the classifieds.


----------

